

Hooked on Gadgets, and Paying a Mental Price - razorburn
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/07/technology/07brain.html

======
dsteinweg
I thought the "interactive panorama" link in the article was neat. Had
mouseover tooltips for each of the apps he had open, too.

His "dashboard" is cool in a way, but also sad. Makes me think of some rumors
(perhaps well-founded or even true) that Sesame Street reduced the attention
span of children because of the constant switching of scenes and characters
and etc.

------
drallison
Does there need to be a 12-step program for gadget addiction?
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twelve-step_program>

